# Dirty old man/to be able to be bothered



## ayupshiplad

Oi, gente

Umas outras perguntas...

Como se diria 'dirty old man' em português? So é 'um velho homem sujo' ou alguma coisa diferente? (A proposito, não tenho nenhuma ideia onde se poe 'velho' numa frase!) Quero gritar "Stop being such dirty old men!" com os caras no trabalho, evidentemente!  

Também, já sei que essa expressão é muito 'inglês', mas há um modo de dizer 'can't be bothered' em português? Ou deveria dizer 'não me apetece.../não tenho vontade de'...?  

Cheers!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, Ayupshiplad,

"Can't be bothered" significa não se dar ao trabalho de, não se incomodar. Quanto ao "dirty old man", tenho certeza que os amigos terão boas sugestões.

Maria Leopoldina


----------



## edupa

dirty old man = velho safado

Abraços


----------



## Arrius

I am guessing, but what about  _um_ _velho verde?_


----------



## Outsider

_I can't be bothered_: não tenho pachorra/paciência.


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu tenho ouvido "safado", "velinhos de mentes poluidas", ou tambem "cara de pau".


Boa sorte com esses safados!!!!


----------



## markborges

Minha sugestão pro "Dirty Old Men" seria:

"Deixem de ser porcos!" (Stop acting like pigs)

Denota que alguém está fazendo algo de uma forma errada, torta, disforme, de maneira relaxada ou desastrada. Deve ser usado com um pouco de intimidade, caso contrário, pode soar muito agressivo para o receptor.

Abraços,


----------



## ayupshiplad

Que trem doido said:


> Eu tenho ouvido "safado", "velinhos de mentes poluidas", ou tambem "cara de pau".
> 
> 
> Boa sorte com esses safados!!!!


 
Ah, gosto de "velinhos de mentes poluidas"!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> _I can't be bothered_: não tenho pachorra/paciência.


 
Bingo


----------



## Denis555

No Orkut tem pelo menos duas comunidades com o título "Eu odeio velho safado" (=I hate D.O.M.)


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu fico com _velho safado_. _Velho_ e _safado_ são quase uma _collocation_ no Brasil . _Velho nojento_ também é popular. 

Dito isso, _velho _não é tão usado em português quanto _old_ em inglês, que aparece em expressões como essa e _old_ _same thing_, _any_ _old_ _how_, etc. A não ser que seus amigos sejam realmente homens de meia idade se insinuando para você de uma forma que te causa arrepios, não seria comum se referir a eles por velhos safados no Brasil. Diga apenas _nojentos_: _"deixem de ser nojentos!"_


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> Eu fico com _velho safado_. _Velho_ e _safado_ são quase uma _collocation_ no Brasil . _Velho nojento_ também é popular.
> 
> Dito isso, _velho _não é tão usado em português quanto _old_ em inglês, que aparece em expressões como essa e _old_ _same thing_, _any_ _old_ _how_, etc. A não ser que seus amigos sejam realmente homens de meia idade se insinuando para você de uma forma que te causa arrepios, não seria comum se referir a eles por velhos safados no Brasil. Diga apenas _nojentos_: _"deixem de ser nojentos!"_


 
But if I wanted to emphasise the fact that they are old, could I include velho?

Eg: "So tenho 17 anos, deixem de ser velhos safados!"


----------



## Macunaíma

^Assim ficou legal!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> ^Assim ficou legal!


 
A proposito, o que é a 'idade de consentimento' no Brasil?


----------



## Archimec

'velinhos' (?), ou 'velhinhos' ?


----------



## edupa

Só agora me dei conta do real contexto sobre 'dirty old man' Sorry, you guys...

Em minha opinião, se a expressão 'dirty old man' fosse usada em seu sentido literal (alguém mais velho com fetiche sexual por menores de idade, ou pessoas muito jovens), realmente VELHO SAFADO ou VELHO NOJENTO, como sugeriu o Macu, seriam as opções ideais.

Neste caso que pergunta o ayup, eu acredito que ele se refere aos amigos de trabalho que só pensam em sexo. Neste caso uma frase como VOCÊS SÓ PENSAM NAQUILO poderia ser usda. 

Gostei muito da sugestão do Que trem doido: "Deixe de ser cara de pau / Como você é cara de pau". Eu certamente mandaria essa se percebesse algum amigo crossing the line in their (pitiful, I must add) attempt at hitting on a chick. 

A sugestão do Macu "Deixe de ser nojento" também é ótima neste caso. 

Aliás, a título de curiosidade para quem aprende o português do Brasil, *nojento* informalmente significa alguém que é _choosy_, _finicky_, _hard_ _to please_ OU alguém que é _self-important_ ou _snotty_.

Abraços


EDIT: Ayup, só agora vi seu comentário (oh, well, I guess it's one of those days...). De acordo com o Macu: sua sugestão "So tenho 17 anos, deixem de ser velhos safados!" ficou perfeita!


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> A proposito, o que é a 'idade de consentimento' no Brasil?


 
A maioridade. Pelo Código Civil Brasileiro, é os 18 anos.



Archimec said:


> 'velinhos' (?), ou 'velhinhos' ?


 
Velhinhos, mas na fala fica parecido com velinho, daí alguns escreverem assim.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> A maioridade. Pelo Código Civil Brasileiro, é os 18 anos.


 
BEAST! Now I could actually call them paedophiles if it gets too bad! 





edupa said:


> Neste caso que pergunta o ayup, eu acredito que ele se refere aos amigos de trabalho que só pensam em sexo. Neste caso uma frase como VOCÊS SÓ PENSAM NAQUILO poderia ser usda.


 
Ah, yes, how did you know I was talking about the ridiculously creepy Brazilians I work with?!


----------



## Macunaíma

Ayup, quando eu respondi seu post eu me referia à maioridade civil, que é diferente de maioridade sexual (idade de consentimento). Eu confundi as duas. Coincidentemente, porém, a maioridade sexual também está estabelecida em 18 anos, muito pouco realisticamente (vc não acha?*)

* a creepy Brazilian


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> Ayup, quando eu respondi seu post eu me referia à maioridade civil, que é diferente de maioridade sexual (idade de consentimento). Eu confundi as duas. Coincidentemente, porém, a maioridade sexual também está estabelecida em 18 anos, muito pouco realisticamente (vc não acha?*)
> 
> * a creepy Brazilian


 
Ha, well, obviously...but at least I can still _technically _call them paedophiles  (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8auY3q3xJLQ ...they are all like raoul at work!)


----------

